# Oceanmaster or Tsunami surf rods



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I might get one of them what is your opinions 
how far can om's cast compared to tsunami.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

based on everything i know, if i had to choose, i would get the OM Heavy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

How far can you cast is the better question. Just because I can throw a OM further than a (insert rod) dosen't mean you will. The OM is stiff and takes a fair bit to load but I like em. The Tsunami/Tica/Blue Runner are tip whippy but some like that. My advice is to throw both yourself and then make your decision.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

How much weight are you going to throw, if it's no more than 6 oz then the tsunami will be alright but anything over I would go ahead and get an OM. and yes I do own 2 tsunamis that I started with.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Remember the fit of the rod will greatly affect how well it throws. I have a Tica which I can throw a fair ways. But I have to work harder with the Tica than the OM. The OM has a longer butt giving me more leverage which is important on the heavier leads.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

How far a rod can cast has nothing to do with who manufactured the rod, distance is determined by ability of the person doing the casting. 

If you are asking about the Tsunami vs. the Ocean Master for _fishing_, it's pretty hard to answer your question because you didn't say how much weight you'll be casting, or what kind of fishing you'll be doing. 

The Ocean Master rods are very well made (as are the Tsunami rods), but they are big, fat, stiff, and heavy, so if you intend to surf fish for smaller fish (trout, whiting, pompano, etc.) the OM rod won't be much fun. 12' OM rods have zero bite detection for smaller fish; small fish will die on your line and you'll never know they are there.

On the other hand if you are going to soak big chunks of bait and leave the rod in a sand spike the majority of the time, the OM would be a good choice. 

The best advice is what CDog said; find somebody that has one and try it. Not much fun ordering a rod, waiting a week for it to get there, and then casting it one time and finding out it's not going to fit your situation.

You can't buy distance, no matter how much money you spend. You have to earn it....


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

tsunami is noodly.

and because tsunami's customer service sucks when it comes to warranty claims i'm not getting 'em. they'll do their best to find fault on behalf of the user so they won't cover the warranty.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Listen to Big Brother K-dub...*

LOL, i see your in Maryland.. If you want we can meet and you can throm one of my OM's. I sold my tsunami, Tica so If you wanted to know how they felt you would have to find someone that has one..




bloodworm said:


> I might get one of them what is your opinions
> how far can om's cast compared to tsunami.


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*If you're not gonna be throwing more than 6 N bait*

the Tica is worth considering. I've got a 10' caster that does well with 4-6 N bait and it will toss a tin fairly well on occasion. If your gonna go Heaver, go OM. :fishing:


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I actually have both of these exact rods and both have the same reel on them. Like a lot of people have said the OM is phat and heavy. But it is very well made. The Tsunami throws 6 an bait very well. The OM throws it ok but I like to use a little heavier weight with the OM to get the rod loaded. Think about what weight you are going to be throwing the most. If it is 6 and less go with the Tsunami if it is going to most likely be heavier then that go with the OM. My advise is get one of each


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> 12' OM rods have zero bite detection for smaller fish; small fish will die on your line and you'll never know they are there.
> 
> *You can't buy distance, no matter how much money you spend. You have to earn it....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

A big factor is how powerful your cast is and how strong u are....for me I cast a 6'n bait further with the Tsunami 12 and with the om12 8 and 10'n bait...I don't load the om properly under fishing conditions with 6'n bait. The om is definitely a more powerful rod, but I often enjoy fishing the Tsunami more since it involves much less effort to load it and cast it far. However, I always use the om once the tide starts ripping and if u fish real heavy current areas than the om is probably a better option.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i love my OM CP Hvy. for the money i dont see how you can beat it with the components they put on it, loads super smooth and ez, and isnt heavy at all. can hold it and fish it for days at a time.

love it for anyhting from 5-8 bait...have thrown 10oz tongue and big bunker head several times spikin when it was really bad, rod didnt flinch at all...



Jesse


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*pretty good advice so far*

the Tsunami is going to be easier and more enjoyable to fish and will handle 6 & bait fine. If ya need more weight the OM is the better choice.



THis is sure to cause a stir but IMO this is pure BS



> You can't buy distance, no matter how much money you spend



Sure you have to know "HOW" to cast, but once there- money (better rods) can buy you distance- don't let anyone fool you into thinking otherwise. 

IT's true that if you don't have the technique spending money on a top of the line rod isn't going to help much- but it likely won't hurt- unless your buying something that is too stiff for you to load- that has more to do with "characteristics" of the rod than "quality" of the rod.

On the other hand if you do have technique (or are willing to work on it) buying poor quality equipment is a sure way to make sure you never reach your full potential.

It is important to understand what is meant when someone says you can't "buy distance". If you think you can sit on the couch and order the latest state of the art heaver and expect it to do the work- well no- there is no such thing (most of the time) as instant distance. Disclaimer- finding that perfect rod that suits you impeccably can add "instant distance". This usually means whatever you have been using was ill suited to you.

Sorry for the long rant, it's Monday and all.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Sorry for the long rant, it's Monday and all.


hehe , gotta love mondays.


----------

